# Batteries and Heat



## Quentin (13/12/15)

Hi Guys, so I'm still new on the forum but I have been vaping for just over a year now. I want to ask a general question. Does the outside temperature make the amount of use you can get out of a battery on a single charge less? I have noticed that my batteries don't last as long when the outside temperature is very high. Provided I am in South Sudan and the daily average is between 35 and 40 degrees. The batteries were bought new before I came up so it's not their age. I would love feedback from some of the more experienced people here! Thanks! Quentin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (13/12/15)

_Even though battery capacity at high temperatures is higher, battery life is shortened. Battery capacity is reduced by 50% at -22 degrees F - but battery LIFE increases by about 60%. Battery life is reduced at higher temperatures - for every 15 degrees F over 77, battery life is cut in half. This holds true for ANY type of Lead-Acid battery, whether sealed, gelled, AGM, industrial or whatever. This is actually not as bad as it seems, as the battery will tend to average out the good and bad times.
_
From: http://72.10.52.249/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (13/12/15)

And something that's very important with any vaping device, don't leave it in your car on a hot day. I've seen aftermath pictures. It's not pretty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/12/15)

Alex said:


> And something that's very important with any vaping device, don't leave it in your car on a hot day. I've seen aftermath pictures. It's not pretty.



Poor car...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Quentin (14/12/15)

Thanks guys. So it does make some difference from what I understand in @Andre post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

